# Copper Breeders?



## GienahClarette (Jan 28, 2011)

Hello, everyone.

I'm thinking about getting into breeding in a few years, and I guess you could say that I'm going to take the time between now and then to do my research. Right now, I'm thinking about developing a either a line of copper multis or coppers with purple. 

Are there any breeders on this forum who work with coppers?


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

I don't think copper with purple is possible. Possibilities ; copper with red fins, copper based but more red on body and fins, black/dark copper, greenish copper, yellow/gold copper, pure/silver copper ....... all metallic based colors, often crossed to dragons.

IMO the copper gene (or whatever) is now fixed/stronger in the sense that when you cross copper to green/blue you would get coppers as well as - green/turquoise, green metallic (a shiny light green), blue and metallic blue. And if you cross them to red, you would still have solid coppers, coppers with red fins..... not sure about reds (I've never mixed copper to red).

IMO, since you're just beginning, get a pair with colors you like. Don't experiment or think about creating something new because you'll end up with more than you can handle.


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

indjo said:


> I don't think copper with purple is possible.



Wrong. It is possible.

































I have 9 fish of Super delta X half moon metallic copper line.

7 females and two males above are Agent 11 agent 11 and agent 88
male and female 5 month old.

the other colours from this line are red fins and bronze:
Original picture of Fredric:









recent picture









Rayne:
original picture:










Recent picture:











other from this line:

Lexi










Cinder

















Caela^

Bronxie VV









Ailie VV


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

oh, ok. I stand corrected. 
I call that copper with red. And the later fish to be copper with red fins. Anyway, generally speaking, I've seen green combine with copper. But never blue - They always turn into something I wouldn't call blue or purple.


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

these are 5 months old and only two have had colour changes Rayne from white to yellow and freddy went purple and red to bronze and red. noone else has changed and prob wont


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

copper purple:









copper with red:









theres clear differences in purple and red.


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

I don't know is this counts


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

mernincrazy8525 said:


> I don't know is this counts



yeh i dunno hey its purple kinda lavender kinda purple and black and theres the copper hints PRETTY fish though


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

It is just the way the pic was taken. he has a copper body and purple fins with copper rays


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

I love Lexi and Cinder's color - very shiny. My coppers are mostly dark - like your purple one. Coppers are rather difficult to find lately (in my area). They are my favorite color - whatever copper.


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

mernincrazy8525 said:


> It is just the way the pic was taken. he has a copper body and purple fins with copper rays


welll if u ever get sick of looking at him give me a hollar id be happy to look at him a while


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Abby said:


> welll if u ever get sick of looking at him give me a hollar id be happy to look at him a while


LOL........

I call copper with what ever shading as coppers. That's a beautiful solid copper.... what people name the color of their bettas (to me) is often confusing.


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

I know right. Don't call it a Black orchid. It is black with some blue.lol. I guess it is easier to just use the one term though.


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

my copper metallics are out of a red/white black dragon vt and a hm solid black female. and i give my fish their proper titles ie:

Pippin: masked red and white cambodian butterfly veil tail

the 7 metalic line girls are actually
*insert particular colour* metallic copper superdelta x halfmoon crowntail female


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

yes it can be a mouthful but thats their breed not just a red and white fish.


----------



## GienahClarette (Jan 28, 2011)

Soooooo. Are there any breeders currently working with coppers? And when I'm talking about purple with copper, I mean something like these:


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

mernincrazy8525 said:


> I don't know is this counts


He is gorgeous!:-D


----------



## Waylander (Mar 27, 2011)

I had never seen a copper before in my life... Wow


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

indjo said:


> I love Lexi and Cinder's color - very shiny. My coppers are mostly dark - like your purple one. Coppers are rather difficult to find lately (in my area). They are my favorite color - whatever copper.



my "shiny" nine come from the sawn titled
Super delta x half moon metallic copper

some have the sd trait some have hm trait and the ladies are begining to crown even. some have metallic colour others have copper colour Rayne took a cmplete different direction and become yellow with clear fins.


**NB: Rayne is showing signs of marbling out...silly lady


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I wouldn't call any of those purple... just varying shades of copper. Also remember that copper is one of those colors that can get really skewed in a picture.


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

I have a copper "halfmoon" that has the purpleish hue (in certain lights...in others he's green). I love the copper color, and wish he had all of his fins so that he could truly show off his beauty.


----------



## GienahClarette (Jan 28, 2011)

1fish2fish said:


> I wouldn't call any of those purple... just varying shades of copper. Also remember that copper is one of those colors that can get really skewed in a picture.


My reality has been shattered.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Its a matter of opinion. I really don't consider any fish truly purple because it doesn't breed true. There are fish I consider "purpley" like my multi BF bowie










but still not really purple. 

Copper has a tendency to look purple under certain types of light IME.


----------



## GienahClarette (Jan 28, 2011)

I mostly use it as a labeling shortcut. It's shorter to type out and say than 'bettas who look slightly purplish under a certain light'.


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

I have a copper crowntail in most lights he looks silver/steel grey but if he hits the light just right hes greeny and sometimes a purpleish but mostly hes copper/silver


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

URGH my fish are all changing colours!


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

GienahClarette said:


> Soooooo. Are there any breeders currently working with coppers? And when I'm talking about purple with copper, I mean something like these:


I'm not currently working with anything since my water source is somehow deadly to them. But had worked with those kind of coppers (I don't call them purple) - dark coppers - for 3 years.



> GienahClarette : My reality has been shattered.


Why? What do you want to achieve? You haven't pointed out any specific question.



> 1fish2fish : Its a matter of opinion. I really don't consider any fish truly purple because it doesn't breed true. There are fish I consider "purpley" like my multi BF bowie


I agree - there are no true purple. In fact it is believed to be impossible (I forgot the explanation). I call your multi blue with red fins. People give new names to their color line..... confusing.



> YoshesMom : I have a copper crowntail in most lights he looks silver/steel grey but if he hits the light just right hes greeny and sometimes a purpleish but mostly hes copper/silver


This is what I love about coppers - they look different from different angles/lighting.



> Abby : URGH my fish are all changing colours!


This is what I hate about marble or what ever with its character. You're happy with a certain pattern, then they change.....


----------



## GienahClarette (Jan 28, 2011)

I was actually kidding about my reality being shattered. I guess I should have put a smiley face in there to make that clearer. Mostly, I'm just hoping to speak to someone with experience with coppers so I can learn about copper genetics, mixing coppers with other colors, or any problems that come with breeding them.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Ask away. I'll answer what I know. Keep in mind that I seldom mix until recently, specially to reds. I usually mix them with green because (IMO) they produce better metallics than blue (besides I hold some myths concerning blue). 

Recently I tried mixing with yellow/gold and yellow dragon. The dragon mix produced confusing outcomes. I got marbling - fish changed from copper, pale/fleshy, now sort of reddish. I also came up with black which was never in my line. Unfortunately I lost most of them due to my water. I have to start over - but copper is hard to find. I'm now using a black dragon and hope will get some copper in offspring.


----------



## GienahClarette (Jan 28, 2011)

Thank you so much for helping me out! I'd like to start out with the basics of copper genetics. I understand the different layers of color. But, I haven't found information on how copper works.


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

bluetooth betta lol


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

indjo said:


> This is what I hate about marble or what ever with its character. You're happy with a certain pattern, then they change.....



even my coppers have changed a bit the male i posted in here is looking green and bronze today urgh


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

GienahClarette said:


> Thank you so much for helping me out! I'd like to start out with the basics of copper genetics. I understand the different layers of color. But, I haven't found information on how copper works.


Try reading: www.bettaterritory.nl
Go to "All about betta splenden" and open "Metallic and Genetics"



> Abby : even my coppers have changed a bit the male i posted in here is looking green and bronze today urgh


I don't think that they changed. It's their character to look different from different angles/lighting. It's like having more than one betta. LOL


----------

